# Dänemark ist geil



## Uchemnitz (19. Juli 2019)

Sønderborg und Umgebung


----------



## jörn (19. Juli 2019)

Hornhechtsaison ist rum! Hast die letzten rausgeholt 
Vom Ufer? Wann? Wo?

Petri!


----------



## Uchemnitz (23. Juli 2019)

Hi 
Ja vom Ufer aus bei Egernsund. Da war ich die letzten 14 Tage im Urlaub. Ging gar nicht schlecht


----------



## Uchemnitz (27. Juli 2020)

So 2020 wieder da 
Erster Angeltag und kein Schneider 
Läuft


----------



## Uchemnitz (28. Juli 2020)

Weiter geht’s 
2,5h vom Ufer aus an meiner Lieblingsstelle (Egernsund)


----------



## jörn (28. Juli 2020)

Ein „Dänemark ist geil 2020“ find ich super! 
Wie hast du denn so gefischt? Blinker und Paternoster?

Grüße &


----------



## Uchemnitz (28. Juli 2020)

Jup genau so  schwereren Blinker und Heringspaternoster Hakengrösse 10  
Kam aber alles auf den Heringspaternoster. 
Läuft und ich werde weiter berichten


----------



## Uchemnitz (1. August 2020)

So nach einem Schneidertag    und bisschen viel Wind die letzten Tage heute wieder  Abstecher an die altbekannte Stelle gemacht


----------



## jörn (1. August 2020)

Die nächsten Tage müsste doch gut sein auf Makrele bei dem Wind? Oder ist das anders an der Ostsee? 

petri


----------



## Uchemnitz (1. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> Die nächsten Tage müsste doch gut sein auf Makrele bei dem Wind? Oder ist das anders an der Ostsee?
> 
> petri


Ich hoffe die Makrelen gehen die nächsten Tage richtig ab.


----------



## Uchemnitz (2. August 2020)

Makrelen waren heute ne  
Anhang anzeigen 352305
Anhang anzeigen 352305
Anhang anzeigen 352305
Anhang anzeigen 352305


----------



## Uchemnitz (2. August 2020)




----------



## jörn (6. August 2020)

Und konntest du noch den ein oder anderen Fisch überlisten?
Für morgen aufem Kutter dickes Petri!


----------



## Uchemnitz (6. August 2020)

Es kamen noch paar ehrlich gesagt ziemlich kleine Heringe. Aber auch zwei Tage als Schneider heim gefahren. Einen sehr guten Biss hatte ich noch   der stieg leider nach fünf Sekunden wieder aus   :-(
Danke fürs Daumen drücken für morgen


----------



## Stulle (7. August 2020)




----------



## Uchemnitz (7. August 2020)

Daumen drücken hat nur so lala geholfen  konnte keinen massigen Dorsch landen. Untermassige dafür genug 
Paar Wittlinge dürften mit. Na ja auch lecker. 
Morgen geht's heim und mein Fazit:  steht oben als Überschrift


----------



## jörn (7. August 2020)

Lass sie dir schmecken.
Jute Heimreise!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. August 2020)

Gerade gesehen: https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/daenemark-reise-corona-101.html Demnach sind wohl bald wieder Kurztrips möglich


----------



## Uchemnitz (25. Juli 2021)

Wieder am Lieblingsplatz in  Dänemark. 
Gestern 10 Stunden für 690 km gebraucht wird Zeit das die in Hamburg mit der Stadtautobahn fertig werden. 
Heute für zwei Stunden an der alten Angelstelle am Egernsund aufgeschlagen. Nun, wenigstens keine Schneidertag


----------



## Uchemnitz (30. Juli 2021)

So 
Nach 3 ich wiederhole* drei Schneidertagen* am Egernsund hat es wieder gerappelt in der Rute. Ich war schon relativ am abdrehen, Wind war komisch und heute kam frisches Wasser in den Sund. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
Feuerquallen waren plötzlich da. Na jetzt geht’s los


----------



## Uchemnitz (2. August 2021)

So, der Uwe wieder 
Es bleibt schwierig am Egernsund, nach gestern 3 Stunden Nullnummer hat es heute wieder geklappt.
34 cm, was für eine Schönheit!


----------



## Uchemnitz (3. August 2021)

Heute drei Silberbarren nach gelegt. Na ja besser als Schneidertag


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. August 2021)

Silberbarren ist gut


----------



## angler1996 (4. August 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Silberbarren ist gut


das ist Blattsilber - es blättert ab

Glückwunsch gen Chams;-))


----------



## fireforget (4. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen. War heute das erste Mal überhaupt am Meer angeln. Wir sind in Harbore kurz unter Thyboron. Habe hier viel mitgelesen und die Tipps beherzigt. Hier ein Bild von meinem ersten Fisch aus der Nordsee. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Bleibt mir nur Mal DANKE zu sagen für die wertvollen Tipps die mir dieses Erlebnis ermöglicht haben. 

Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Uchemnitz (4. August 2021)

Zwei Makrelen waren es heut zum Abschluss. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Morgen gehts mit der Antje D von Maasholm aus raus. Samstag dann leider wieder heim.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (5. August 2021)

Dieses Jahr wird es nichts mit Dänemark, leider.




Aber Fischland im Herbst  ,sonst sind wir zum Jahreswechsel immer auf Fischland.


----------



## fireforget (5. August 2021)

War heute auch wieder an der Küste. Hatte in etwa 1,5 Stunden 10 von diesen Schönheiten. Die Drills waren echt Hammerhart.


----------



## Uchemnitz (6. August 2021)

Könnte mich heute doch noch einmal loseisen (Danke Frauschen ) eine 33er war der Lohn  




Morgen früh geht’s zurück


----------



## fireforget (6. August 2021)

Ich war heute Mittag auch noch mal ne halbe Stunde los. In dieser Zeit gab es wohl nur zwei Würfe bei denen keine Makrele am Haken hing. Diese durften zum Abendessen mit.


----------



## Uchemnitz (17. Juli 2022)

Wieder am Lieblingsplatz in Dk
Hatte heute eine Dorschduplette vom Ufer aus. Natürlich zurück gesetzt. Der größere hatte 33cm ungefähr.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
e


----------



## Michael.S (17. Juli 2022)

Dorsch ? , sieht mir eher nach Hering aus


----------



## Uchemnitz (17. Juli 2022)

Hatte mehrere kleine Dorsche, angeblich gibt es keine mehr. Woher kommt dann der Nachwuchs.


----------



## Uchemnitz (17. Juli 2022)




----------



## Uchemnitz (17. Juli 2022)

Wollte mehrere Bilder rein stellen  ging nicht


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juli 2022)




----------



## Hafenkante (17. Juli 2022)

Moin schade das die untermaßigen Dorsche zum Foto auf die Steine drapiert wurden,im Wasser den Haken lösen und ein Foto im Kescher scheint keine Option gewesen zu sein.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## steffen78 (18. Juli 2022)

Aber ihr habt doch gar kein größenvergleich. Vielleicht hat er Schuhgröße 84 und der Zollstock ist eine 6-meter Variante...
Ne im ernst sowas geht gar nicht.


----------



## Uchemnitz (18. Juli 2022)

Ja klar, ne Duplette am Heringssystem keschern und dann abhaken  das wird bestimmt schonender für den Fisch


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Juli 2022)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Ja klar, ne Duplette am Heringssystem keschern und dann abhaken  das wird bestimmt schonender für den Fisch


Sorry, aber ich hätte die beiden Jünglinge versucht schonend versucht vom Heringshaken zu befreien und dann wieder zu releasen und nicht mit den Haken im Maul erst einmal aufs Trockene zu legen bis die Kamera einsatzbereit ist, und dann erst die Haken zu lösen. Die Jünglinge werden das wohl kaum überlebt haben obwohl die OP vom befreien des Heringshaken wohl dann eh das Ende bedeutet hätte. 
Das heißt, ich persönlich hätte versucht die Schnur am Haken so kurz wie möglich abzuschneiden. Fische (bis auf Ausnahmen) sind in der Regel in der Lage den Haken zu zersetzen aber immer noch in der Lage sich zu ernähren. und zu wachsen.
Sorry für die Worte aber ich glaube wir wissen Alle wie Kleindorsche aussehen und ein Posting von *Fangfotos* ider Lütten ist nicht wirklich hilfreich. Ja, es gibt wohl genug Kleindorsche die müssen aber erst einmal laichfähig werden. 
Upps, ich möchte allerdings nicht wieder eine Diskussion über den Dorschbestand eröffnen. Die Situation ist hinlänglich bekannt und im Forum diskutiert. 
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Uchemnitz (18. Juli 2022)

Weiter geht’s


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juli 2022)

_Petri Uchemnitz .
finde es super dass du uns hier jedes Jahr teilhaben lässt und das auch mit Fotos dokumentierst. Lass dir das nicht vermiesen und mache weiter  _


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juli 2022)

Das finde ich auch, richtig schöne Fische und sicher saulecker 



Gruß und weiter Petri !

R.S.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. Juli 2022)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 412624


Absolut Amateurhaft, geht gar nicht, dann spar die diese Bilder


----------



## anschmu (20. Juli 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Absolut Amateurhaft, geht gar nicht, dann spar die diese Bilder


Kann es vielleicht sein,  dass die etwas zu untermaßig sind


----------



## Uchemnitz (21. Juli 2022)

Heute wieder erfolgreich


----------



## Uchemnitz (24. Juli 2022)

Heute war der Knaller    Meine bisher größte Makrele   Man machen die ein Ballett. So darf es weiter gehen.


----------



## Uchemnitz (24. Juli 2022)

40cm ein Prachtstück


----------



## Uchemnitz (28. Juli 2022)

Nachdem der Wochenstart sehr verhalten war, der Luftmassenwechsel hat den Fischen die Laune verhagelt, war heute wieder Fisch angesagt.


----------



## Naish82 (29. Juli 2022)

Petri! 
Wo in Egernsund angelst du? 
Schwiegervater hat da seid dieser Saison sein sebelboot liegen, wollten ihn da mal mit Wohnwagen besuchen. Laut Google Maps sieht die Ecke gut aus zum spinnfischen mit wathose…


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. Juli 2022)

So viele kleine Fische mitnehmen, das geht gar nicht. Du scheinst ja genug zu fangen, dann setz doch die Minis zurück.


----------



## Uchemnitz (1. August 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> So viele kleine Fische mitnehmen, das geht gar nicht. Du scheinst ja genug zu fangen, dann setz doch die Minis zurück.


Was meinst du denn,  hier habe echt viele ne Meinung ohne überhaupt zu wissen welche Bedingungen vor Ort waren, mit welchen Methoden geangelt wurde und außerdem haben alle das Mindestmaß.
Zumal du nicht dabei warst und nicht wissen kannst wie viele kleine ich schonend zurück setzen könnte.
Grüße Uwe


----------



## Uchemnitz (1. August 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Petri!
> Wo in Egernsund angelst du?
> Schwiegervater hat da seid dieser Saison sein sebelboot liegen, wollten ihn da mal mit Wohnwagen besuchen. Laut Google Maps sieht die Ecke gut aus zum spinnfischen mit wathose…


Also ich habe direkt an der Klappbrücke geangelt. Dort ist aber immer relativ viel los. man muss sich halt arrangieren. Die Stände sind gut auf Meerforelle vor allem ein Stück Richtung Kollund. Den einen Tag kam ein Fliegenfischer mit einer dicken Meerforelle im Kescher direkt an unserm Ferienhaus vorbei  60+ würde ich schätzen.
DK ist immer wieder eine Reise wert.


----------

